# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļas mašīna sit pa nagiem

## sabonis

Sveiki! Tikko ievācāmies īrētā dzīvoklī, saimnieks nopirka jaunu veļas mašīnu no augšas atveramo. Santehniķis ierīkoja. Tikko palaidu pirmo reizi mazgāt viss bija kārtībā līdz brīdim kad gribu vērt vaļā bunduli, metāla bundulis kur glabājas veļa sit pa nagiem (viegli). Veļas mašīna pieslēgta pie pagarinātāja (ar zemējumu), kurš ir iesprausts ligzdā kurā ir zemējums. nekur citur ar elektrību nesit, vecā čuguna vanna ir tieši blakus, viss kārtībā. 
Kapēc tā? Ko darīt?

----------


## Elfs

Paņem tādu palielāku āmuru un iegāz viņai pretī !  :: 
Visdrīzāk rozetē tas zemes vads nav nekur pievienots.
Kamēr gaidi elektriķi-rauj no štepseļa ārā to veļmašiņu

----------


## sabonis

Tikko sapratu, ka ja bundulim pieskaros stāvot uz grīdas bez čībām tas sit, kad uzvelku gumijas čības tad nesit.

----------


## Elfs

paskaties vai kautkur nesulojas ūdens apakšā-moš kāda peļķe vai dažas piles.
vari pamēģināt pieskārties ar atslēgtu velasmashiinu pie tā zemējuma vada-moš viņš pats sit jau un veļmašīna nepričom...

P.S.
Jāskarās,tādos gadījumos ar kreisās rokas pirkstu to pusi kur nagi,....tā vieglītēm

----------


## Isegrim

Labāk pamērīt, kas tur ir ar to zemējumu, ne čekot ar kāju/roku/mēli.

----------


## sasasa

> Labāk pamērīt, kas tur ir ar to zemējumu, ne čekot ar kāju/roku/mēli.


 Nubet par to jau arī ir tas stāsts ka vajag pamērīt - pieliek mēli/roku/kāju un pamēra  ::

----------


## Didzis

Par potenciālu izlīdzināšanu te kāds ir dzirdējis. Visdrīzāk jau  zemējuma vads ir pieslēgts sadales skapja korpusam, uz kura sēž visi nullesvadi. Slodze trīsfāzu tīklā noteikti nesimetriska un starp nullesvadu  un grīdu veidojas potenciālu starpība. Vecā un neatrisinamā problēma ar zemējuma kontūru mājai un neatkarīga zemējuma vada vilkšanu no centralās sadales. Vecajai čuguna vannai vajadzētu būt zemējumam. Pamēģini elektrotīkla zemējumu pieslēgt vannas zemējumam. Vajadzētu potenciāliem izlīdzināties. Nu jā, vispirms protams noskaidro, kur tas elektrotīkla zemējuma zaļdzeltenais vads pievienots. Skaidrs, ka pareizi būtu izveidot visai mājai zemējuma kontūru, bet tā laikam ir utopiska ideja.

----------

